# Trivia 8/9



## luckytrim (Aug 9, 2018)

trivia 8/9
DID YOU KNOW...
The only muscle in your body that is attached at only one  end;  Your Tongue.

1. Of the top ten street names in the USA, seven are numbers;  first, second,
etc....
Which of these is the most popular street name that is NOT a  number ?
  a. - Main
  b. - Park
  c. - Pine
  d. - Maple
2. Cinnamon is obtained from the bark of the Cinnamomum verum  tree that is 
native only to the island of .....
  a. - Barbados
  b. - Crete
  c. - Sri Lanka
  d. - Mindanao
3. In what film did Eddie Murphy play seven different roles  ?
4. If I suffer from Agoraphobia , what is it that I fear  ?
5. Devotees attend the Annual Zumba Convention, or take the  annual Zumba Cruise, or attend the Zumba Institute to become a master. What is  Zumba? 
6. Is Iceland a part of North America or Europe ?
(Bonus; what about Greenland ?)
7. Which drug, used to help treat some cancers and leprosy,  must not be taken by pregnant women because of the possible side-effects,  discovered in the 1960s?
8. Which African country's name comes from a Spanish  adaptation of a Portuguese name meaning "Lion mountains" ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Medical examiners and coroner's offices in the U.S. hold more  than 40,000
sets of unidentified remains.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. -c
3. Doctor Dolittle 
4. Open spaces
5. a Dance-Exercise program
6.  Europe (North America)
7. Thalidomide 
8. Sierra Leone

TRUTH !!
Medical examiners and coroner's offices in the U.S. hold more  than 40,000
sets of unidentified remains. That number is large enough to  represent a
small city.


----------

